# What is the cheapest reliable CR123A flashlight to leave in the car forever ?



## march.brown (May 27, 2010)

I normally everyday carry either an iTP A2 or A3 (with Eneloops) anyway , but since the 123 primary cells can tolerate high temperatures , I want a cheap single 123 size torch to leave in the car forever ... I will also leave a couple of spare 123 primary cells also in the car ... The glove-box gets very warm hence the need for a high-temperature-tolerant battery type.

At the moment I keep a Trustfire F20 with single AA Eneloop in the glovebox but I'm not happy about letting the Eneloops get as hot as that ... I also keep a Romisen RC-U4 (18650) in the door pocket which doesn't seem to get as hot ... I suppose that logically I should keep both torches in the door pocket , but I want to have "space diversity" in their location ... I don't want to use the passenger-side door pocket as it is usually full of a combination of sweet-papers , rubbish and Wifes oddments ... A small torch could easily be lost in there or thrown out when the occasional clean-out occurs ... If the price of a reliable 123 torch is cheap enough , I might be tempted to buy two for the car.

I also have an iTP A1 on order , but I don't want to leave that in the car forever when it could take its turn as an EDC torch ... As the iTP A1 cost just over £18 including postage , I would hope to get a much cheaper one (or two) for the car.

Does anyone know if there are any AA batteries that are high-temperature tolerant ? ... This would mean that the Trustfire F20 and a spare battery could be left in the car forever and I would only need to buy one 123 torch.

If only there was a cooler place in the car that was also easily accessible from the drivers seat ... I would also be happier if the Romisen RC-U4 and its 18650 was kept a little cooler ... It doesn't get as hot as if it had been in the glove compartment but it does get warm.

I guess it's got to be a CR123A powered torch then , unless I can get an AA battery that doesn't mind the heat.

Decisions ... Decisions ...
.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 27, 2010)

As far as I know Ni-mh chemistry AA cells deal with the heat better than most other chemistries, the availability of energizer AA lithium primaries is also a plus as they hold as much power as average cr123a cells anyway and as far as I know deal with heat better as well. I'd go for a RC-G2 II warm white from shiningbeam, or the warm RC-29, I think you would be really impressed with either of these lights and they would be great for glove box use as well. 

If you don't like a AA idea, then the RC-C6 NW is another great option, if you ask then you can have it shipped with a 2xAA extension tube like the RC-N3 as well.


----------



## march.brown (May 27, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> As far as I know Ni-mh chemistry AA cells deal with the heat better than most other chemistries, the availability of energizer AA lithium primaries is also a plus as they hold as much power as average cr123a cells anyway and as far as I know deal with heat better as well. I'd go for a RC-G2 II warm white from shiningbeam, or the warm RC-29, I think you would be really impressed with either of these lights and they would be great for glove box use as well.
> 
> If you don't like a AA idea, then the RC-C6 NW is another great option, if you ask then you can have it shipped with a 2xAA extension tube like the RC-N3 as well.


Many thanks for your prompt reply ... I was under the impression that the NiMh LSD cells would self-discharge more quickly under the hot conditions of the car glovebox which is why I was looking at the CR123A primary cells as they are OK up to 140 degrees F ... I just want to be able to have a torch (or two) to leave in the car forever ... As for the single AA torch , I would keep to the Trustfire F20 if I knew that AA lithiums were OK in high temperatures ... I will see what the temperature is under the car seat as it might be cooler there ... Snag is that it is not as easy to get at as the glovebox is.

Again , many thanks.
.
.


----------



## Ozgeardo (May 27, 2010)

I have a couple of old (relatively speaking) Fenix P1's. Just a plain Jane single CR123 light. I have one of these with a primary batt in each of my cars glove boxes with a couple of spare primary CR123's. Set and forget until needed. The cars will most likely not last 10 years so I guess I will check the batt's when I get rid of the car.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (May 27, 2010)

I live in the sticks in a much hotter part of Wales - New South Wales........... and have had no problem with the heat here on my AA lithiums stored in my cars.

As long as you leave them inside a glovebox or centre console and not in direct sunlight I can't see them getting hot enough to create a problem.


----------



## ky70 (May 27, 2010)

How about the Romisen RC-C3? It's a small inexpensive light that runs on a single CR123 that seems to be well received in the many reviews I've seen.



RedForest UK said:


> I'd go for a RC-G2 II warm white from shiningbeam, or the warm RC-29, I think you would be really impressed with either of these lights and they would be great for glove box use as well.



I've been looking for a buget warm light. Have there been any reviews of the warm version of these Romsien lights? I have not been able to find much on my own.

Thank you!!


----------



## march.brown (May 27, 2010)

JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> I live in the sticks in a much hotter part of Wales - New South Wales........... and have had no problem with the heat here on my AA lithiums stored in my cars.
> 
> As long as you leave them inside a glovebox or centre console and not in direct sunlight I can't see them getting hot enough to create a problem.


 Hi JD (in hot South Wales) ... Which Lithium AAs do you prefer ? ... I would like to use the Single AA Trustfire F20 as I already have it in the car glovebox , but on a hot day it gets really hot to hold ... I have put it in the bottom of the glovebox but it still gets hot ... I just feel sorry for the AA Eneloop , so any battery that won't mind getting a bit hot would be great.

As far as buying another 123 torch , I only paid £18 for the iTP A1 and if any of the suggested torches are more than half that price , I would rather just get another iTP A1 ... I'm after a cheapie 123 that works OK.

If the Lithium primaries work OK in a single AA torch , that might be another excuse to get another AA torch ... That would probably be another iTP , I suppose ... I will have to give it a bit more thought , now that you have said that the AA Lithiums work OK in hot Oz.

Many Thanks.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 27, 2010)

How cheap do you need to go?
How reliable do you need it to be?

Safe answer... G2L or G2 with extra P60 lamps.

Somewhat riskier answer... Romisen RC-N3 with 2xAA Lithium Primaries, or a single CR123.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 27, 2010)

ky70 said:


> I've been looking for a buget warm light. Have there been any reviews of the warm version of these Romsien lights? I have not been able to find much on my own.
> 
> Thank you!!




I'm not sure about detailed comparison reviews, but I've heard a lot of good feedback from quite a few very impressed people on these two lights. Check out shiningbeam.com for many Romisens modded very professionally to warm white emitters and in most cases much better drivers as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## ragweed (May 27, 2010)

Why not just keep the torch in the car trunk? It is what I do & gets nowhere near as hot as a glovebox. JMO.


----------



## Tuikku (May 27, 2010)

A vote for Romisen RC-C3. Is quite cheap, feels solid. Smooth threads, easy to operate. A bit too long IMO for pocket EDC but perfect for car. As it is longer and not so tightly threaded, it is far more pleasant to use with one hand than my iTP A1 SS which has terribly coarse threads (but less threadplay).
I


----------



## vasp1 (May 27, 2010)

What about the Ultrafire WF-602C. I know some CPFers turn their noses up at Fartilure but this little number is plenty bright and has a GITD clickie cover and takes a single 16340 without complaint.

Or what about those little lights that you can plug into the cigarette lighter socket?


----------



## ky70 (May 27, 2010)

Tuikku said:


> A vote for Romisen RC-C3. Is quite cheap, feels solid. Smooth threads, easy to operate. A bit too long IMO for pocket EDC but perfect for car.


 
RC-C3 is less than 3 inches long...did you mean the RC-N3?


----------



## march.brown (May 27, 2010)

My Romisen RC-U4 is using a 18650 at the moment , but it will also use three AAA batteries ... So there is the possibility of using three AAA Lithium batteries in it ... How will this compare with either a single AA or a single 123 using Lithium batteries,
.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 27, 2010)

You might want to take a quick look at this: *[link deleted - DM51]* 
No batteries, so no worries. Apart from possible quality issues..


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (May 27, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Hi JD (in hot South Wales) ... Which Lithium AAs do you prefer ? ... I would like to use the Single AA Trustfire F20 as I already have it in the car glovebox , but on a hot day it gets really hot to hold ...


As far as I know the only AA lithium primaries available are the Energiser L91.


----------



## csa (May 27, 2010)

I leave a G2 and an extra lamp in my car. Reliable as hell. Proven tech, long-lasting, and very very well understood.


----------



## gcbryan (May 27, 2010)

I have an Akoray K-109 (not the programmable version) from DX for $9. I keep in behind the armrest on the door and just forget about it.

The programmable version is much nicer (I have that too) but it costs twice as much so if you want something cheap that you can just forget about the non-programmable one fit's the bill.

By the way...what are sweet papers?  Just curious!


----------



## Tuikku (May 28, 2010)

ky70 said:


> RC-C3 is less than 3 inches long...did you mean the RC-N3?



I was meaning RC-C3 
It really is not that big but I like (at least at the moment) smaller lights in my pocket


----------



## fishinfool (May 28, 2010)

Here's my favorite toolbox and glove compartment light:


http://www.energizerlightingproducts.com/productlines/hard-case-professional/Pages/TUFPL22PH.aspx


It's only 30 lumens and uses 2*AAA's (I use eneloops) but it's design and rubber no-slip grip feels really good to hold. The index finger has a perfect groove with the thumb switch right above it and it even comes with a nice storage pouch. I got mine for $16.47 at Home Depot.


Plus it has a Lifetime Guarantee. :twothumbs


----------



## march.brown (May 28, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> By the way...what are sweet papers?  Just curious!


 I should have said "papers in which sweets (bon-bons) are wrapped" ... I didn't mean to imply the the papers were actually sweet.

The Grandchildren (and other assorted passengers) conveniently forget to take their rubbish out of the car with them and it seems to migrate to that door pocket ... If the boys actually found a torch in the passenger-side door pocket , there would be rubbish all over the floor as they would be looking to see if there was yet another torch in there ... If there wasn't , then a fight would start for the single torch ... This would distract me from driving whilst I tried to thump them and I could end up in an accident ... So I won't put a torch in the passenger-side door pocket ... Logical really.
.


----------



## march.brown (May 28, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> I have an Akoray K-109 (not the programmable version) from DX for $9. I keep in behind the armrest on the door and just forget about it.


 I can't find the single mode one , but it looks to be what I want ... Price is right and it takes a CR123A cell ... Will have to keep looking.
.


----------



## gcbryan (May 28, 2010)

march.brown said:


> I can't find the single mode one , but it looks to be what I want ... Price is right and it takes a CR123A cell ... Will have to keep looking.
> .



I've never seen a single mode one either but if it's a light mainly to be left in your car forever does it really matter if it has annoying strobe modes?

Actually, if your car breaks down in the dark you might actually have a use for those strobe modes. 

If you want to double the cost you can get a programmable one and just program all of the modes on high and it will be in effect a one mode light.

The one in my car door ended up there because I first bought the 5 mode version and then heard about the programmable version so the one I like stays in the house. The 5 mode version got tossed into the car door as a light that I didn't really care about and wouldn't be using elsewhere and therefore would always be there for an emergency.


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2010)

I'd go with the Dorcy Super 1watt model.


----------



## LEDninja (May 31, 2010)

march.brown said:


> I guess it's got to be a CR123A powered torch then , unless I can get an AA battery that doesn't mind the heat.


The Energizer L91/L92 are lithium AAs that should withstand the heat as well as a CR123A. 10 year shelf life as well.
Since your car torch is a seldom used light, it should not matter that the batteries are disposable.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 31, 2010)

2 of my smaller cheaper lights that have been very reliable and serviceable:thumbsup:


----------



## march.brown (May 31, 2010)

LEDninja said:


> The Energizer L91/L92 are lithium AAs that should withstand the heat as well as a CR123A. 10 year shelf life as well.
> Since your car torch is a seldom used light, it should not matter that the batteries are disposable.


 I might just get a couple of L91 AAs to use with my Trustfire F20 ... I can keep a spare cell in the car , just in case ... Ten years life will be great.

I don't know how hot the glove box gets , but it is very hot on a sunny day ... I must take my infra-red thermometer into the car one day just to measure the temperature ... I read that these cells will be OK up to 60 centigrade (140F) which is quite hot .

I will still look for a cheaper 123 torch to use primaries as well , just to be certain , as I'm not too happy about leaving the 18650 torch inside the car ... It is in the door pocket which seems to be cooler than the glove box.

Many Thanks.
.


----------



## joe1512 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd stick with an itp A1. The alum one is only around 24 bucks. With the 3 different modes, you can strike a good balance between runtime and brightness as needed.
Being a twisty, that should be as reliable of a switch as possible.

An alternative is a flood to throw romisen like:
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-162/Romisen-RC-dsh-C6-II-Q5/Detail

In full flood, you can light up the area without a searing hotspot. Great for changing a tire. You can also see far away with its high-throw option. Very versatile.


----------



## gpjoe (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a Romisen RC-A4 single mode CR123 from shiningbeam and it is a great little light for the money (22 bucks). Very solid, nice sturdy clip, smooth threads. I really love mine.

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-202/Romisen-RC-dsh-A4-X-Cree/Detail


----------



## march.brown (Jun 4, 2010)

gpjoe said:


> I have a Romisen RC-A4 single mode CR123 from shiningbeam and it is a great little light for the money (22 bucks). Very solid, nice sturdy clip, smooth threads. I really love mine.
> 
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-202/Romisen-RC-dsh-A4-X-Cree/Detail


 If I was going to spend that much money , I would just buy another iTP A1.

I have now changed my torch tactics from my earlier ideas.

I am going to put a Lithium primary AA in the Trustfire F20 that lives in the glove-box ... I now have an iTP A3 on each of my two keyrings and at least one is always with me ... I always have an iTP A2 clipped into a jacket pocket as my EDC too ... I will carry two Lithium AAs and two Lithium AAAs in the car glove box , just in case ... The four cells will be kept zipped in a small hard case and just left forever in the car.

My Romisen RC-U4 (18650) lives in the car door pocket , so is always in the car anyway ... I don't like the Romisen as it is not possible to change the dropin ... I don't want to throw it away or give it away (yet) so that's why I just keep it in the car ... I should have just bought another Solarforce L2 for the car as it is much nicer than the Romisen and I could put in the dropin of my choice.

So there we have it ... I always have either two or three torches on my person , depending on whether I take the car or not ... Also there are always two in the car anyway plus the aforementioned spare batteries.

I have yet to decide what to do with the iTP A1 , so at the moment it resides on my bedside table with my lovely Solarforce L2 (3 mode).

I will still look out for a dirt-cheap 123 torch for the car , but it is not essential now.
.


----------

